# Bild auf Zylinder anpassen



## daylight (22. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem,
ich mochte ein Logo (Bild) auf einen Zylinder in Photoshop anpassen.
Verzerren bzw. transformiern.
Leider ist das Bild ein Rechteck mit nur vier Punkten. Wie kann ich es verzerren so das es sich an die Form des Zylinders anpassen läßt ?
Vielen Dank schonmal.
Gruß Daylight


----------



## Consti (22. Februar 2005)

Suche: 
>3D Transformieren

Anmerkung:
>PS CS: von CD nachinstallieren!
>Schwarz-Weiß-Verlauf übers Bild legen (nach außen muss es dunkler werden)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Kipperlenny (11. März 2008)

Ist ein altes Thema ich weiß, aber immerhin habe ich die Suche bemüht 

Ich kann nicht nach "3D Transformieren" suchen, da "3D" kürzer als drei Zeichen ist - wie kann ich trotzdem das finden was ich hier finden soll?


----------



## Alexander Groß (11. März 2008)

Nimm als Suchbegriff "transform"


Alex


----------

